

UserVoice + Crittercism: integrated support & crash reporting for app developers - rrwhite
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/12/10/uservoice-partners-with-crittercism-giving-crash-reporting-to-apps/

======
andrewmlevy
Andrew from Crittercism here -- excited about this partnership. Funny enough
when our company first launched we had two products: crash reporting and an
in-app support forum (competitive to UserVoice!). We quickly realized our core
competency was on the mobile performance monitoring side and decided to open
up our platform on the support side.

~~~
_pius
This looks amazing, looking forward to trying the new integration out.

------
andrewljohnson
I am truly excited about this partnership. I use both UserVoice and
Crittercism (they are both awesome companies - great software and support to
boot).

I have never used the integrated forum feature from Crittercism, and a lot of
that is because I do use the UserVoice forum... didn't really want a bunch of
separate forums in the app. So, to see them partner up like this really hits
the spot. Will integrate ASAP.

------
thomasknoll
In 14 years of customer support, it was always frustrating to me how many
customers would be more than happy to help provide better information to track
down an issue, but can't because the process is just too difficult for them to
understand. I love hearing about tools that make that process _much_ easer.
It's like a win win win (win).

~~~
NinjaSudo
I'm really excited for more Data driven support. With this, now we can get rid
of those annoying canned responses to each user asking for the basics of the
issue they're having.

Yay!

------
farhanpatel
this is great! I was in the process of using Crittercism's forum when they
told me it was being deprecated in favour of ZenDesk. I looked at zendesk
didn't like it compared to UserVoice and went with that instead. I'm happy
they chose Uservoice instead!

I'm currently using both Crittercism and Uservoice so it will be great to
bring them together!

------
saumil07
Congrats to the Crittercism team. Well done.

